# Any turkey hunters on here?



## JH123 (Feb 19, 2012)

What goes good with Gold? .... Turkey!

I saw the hunting thread and the mention of turkey hunting on it. I figure even Harold might get after a turkey this Spring for the table. Who here hunts turkeys and whats your turkey getter? I'm using a Remington SuperMag with 3.5" Hevi-13 #7 shot, long range turkey medicine! 

















And with bow and arrow...






Been hunting turkeys for 15 years and its one of the best parts of the Spring..


----------



## Claudie (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice looking bird. When is supper? :lol:


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi JH!

Nice, very nice!!! In what part of the country are you?

Take care!

Phil


----------



## Smack (Feb 20, 2012)

Good eats there.


----------



## 4metals (Feb 20, 2012)

Please educate a non hunter.

I live in a very rural woods and constantly have flocks of turkeys grazing in my fields. They are there every season and even out in hunting season. My wife says they are probably tough and gamey. (whatever that means) Plus I've heard you can only eat the breast. 

So what's really true? Good eating? Should I get a license because even a non hunter like me could bag a few of these.


----------



## JH123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Howdy all, I am in Kentucky and do all my hunting here. I do travel to Tennessee time to time to fish. Turkey could be called the best eating that is walking around in the woods! I have fixed whole wild turkeys in ovens and in turkey roasters (big slow cooker), turkey this way is mediocre at best, but the breast cut out and fried in nuggets is very good. I fry it same as chicken and like it to dip in honey mustard. I guess the best way for wild turkey is to inject him with a solution of water, kosher salt and brown sugar, then slow smoke for 5-6hours with hickory or applewood is what we use. Every piece of wild turkey is excellent this way. 

For Wild Turkey hunting most seasons begin in March, April or May depending where you are. A tight patterning shotgun for shots up to 35-40 yds may be needed though any shotgun has a deadly range if you wait til the turkey is in that range. A easy to use call for the beginning hunter is a type of wooden box call with either a push button operation or a paddle you drag across the side lip of the box. At daybreak they gobble on roost til they fly down and then start thier search for a hen. I close in as near as possible, sometimes less than 100 yards and set against a tree and give a few calls then listen or watch for him. Lot of fun to be out in the woods in the Spring. I recommend you get that license and give it a try! Joe


----------



## NoIdea (Feb 20, 2012)

We have a few turkey rafters around here abouts, they tend to sleep on top fence posts next to the paddocks they feed from, so all you have to do is sneak up behind them at nite while they are asleep, poke them in the butt with a machete, they lift thier head to see whats up, then whop off with the head.

Works for me :lol: 

Deano


----------



## 4metals (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like the hunting rules are a little more liberal in New Zeland than in the US.


----------



## Claudie (Feb 20, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> We have a few turkey rafters around here abouts, they tend to sleep on top fence posts next to the paddocks they feed from, so all you have to do is sneak up behind them at nite while they are asleep, poke them in the butt with a machete, they lift thier head to see whats up, then whop off with the head.
> 
> Works for me :lol:
> 
> Deano



I'll have to remember never to go wandering around your place in the dark. :shock:


----------



## NoIdea (Feb 21, 2012)

Turkey's are pests along with Canadian Geese, they destroy crops, the turkeys are found, at nite, on the roadside farm fences, the big main posts asleep.

Canadian Geese can be shot year round on farm land.

Deano


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 21, 2012)

4metals said:


> Please educate a non hunter.
> 
> I live in a very rural woods and constantly have flocks of turkeys grazing in my fields. They are there every season and even out in hunting season. My wife says they are probably tough and gamey. (whatever that means) Plus I've heard you can only eat the breast.
> 
> So what's really true? Good eating? Should I get a license because even a non hunter like me could bag a few of these.


Well, if my recent experience is an indicator, what you were told was wrong. 
I had never tasted wild turkey, but a neighbor had one in his freezer, which he and his wife cooked, and invited us to share with them. I found it delightful---somewhat more flavorful than a domestic bird, but every bit as good. I give them a thumbs up. 

By the way, that's a very pretty bird, above. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Feb 21, 2012)

Maybe I am putting too much emphasis on your word “flocks” 4metals, but around here you do not see flocks of turkeys. You do however see large groups of turkey vultures over carrion from road kills. It is my understanding that the vultures are considered a bird of prey oddly enough, so are federally protected. Wild turkey is fine eating, and from what I have been told many years ago from a neighbor that did not know the difference between the 2, turkey vultures do not taste bad either, they are just not legal to kill and eat.


----------



## qst42know (Feb 21, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Turkey's are pests along with Canadian Geese, they destroy crops, the turkeys are found, at nite, on the roadside farm fences, the big main posts asleep.
> 
> Canadian Geese can be shot year round on farm land.
> 
> Deano


 
Seems a little odd to think of turkeys and geese as invasive species, but if they don't belong there I suppose they are.


----------



## NoIdea (Feb 21, 2012)

qst42know said:


> NoIdea said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey's are pests along with Canadian Geese, they destroy crops, the turkeys are found, at nite, on the roadside farm fences, the big main posts asleep.
> ...



Their is a bright side, all native birds are protected, as for turkeys and geese, fair game, pun intended :lol: 

Deano


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't speak for turkeys, but Canada geese are migratory critters and may well be indigenous to the southern hemisphere. Don't really know.

Harold

Ok, after posting I considered doing a search. It appears that the Canada goose is NOT indigenous to the southern hemisphere, and is likely considered an invasive species. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada_Goose


----------



## Jimmi_p (Feb 21, 2012)

I absolutly love turkey hunting too!!! I have been doing it for a long time. My current turkey takin' tool is visible in my avatar. I built this long bow a few years back.

As to the taste... Like others have stated already outstanding!!! 
My biggest bird was a huge 35 lb tom. I still have the fan and beard. But several of the primary and secondary flight feathers have been tuned into fletching for more arrows. I save the primaries for deer and turkey arrows. The secondaries I use to make flu-flu fletching. the flu-flu's I use for wing shooting pheasants chuckar and even Quail (I have actually hit three of those little feathered fireballs in flight). 

And before anyone says it, it's not bs. I used to run a hunting preserve and hunted over world champion bloodline german short hairs and one particularly odd drathar. It can be done with flushing dogs too (or by yourself for that matter). But a good pointer will let you know right where the bird is. Then you just have be fast and concentrate on the bird. as Byron Ferguson says become the arrow. 

Back to the turkeys though, Ya gotta love them. They taste sooooo gooood! the 35 pounder I spoke of was turned into a turduckhen. By yours truly of course. I will post a picture of the bird - both feathered and cooked- later when I find them.


----------



## kuma (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!



Jimmi_p said:


> It can be done with flushing dogs too (or by yourself for that matter).



Hi Jimmi!
This brings back memories of Wales as a teenager!
In the winter we would drive out to these big rambling estates and go ' beating ' for Pheasants.
We would get put into groups and walk in a big extended line through fields and woodland , whacking bushes and trees with sticks shouting and whistling to flush the Pheasants out and down towards the waiting *hunters.
There would be dogs aswell , but they were always pulled off towards the end from what I remember.
It was always ridiculously cold and there was usualy snow on the ground , but £15.00 for a days work was a good wage at that age , :lol: 
All the best everybody , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------

